# Gloworm. 23.05.2011 - 06.09.2011



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Gloworm - You we're too young too be taken away from us :crying: 3 months old and even though you had a short life, we loved you so much. You we're truly an amazing cat, and I loved you from the moment I saw you, I will never ever forget you, run free and play with Tia in the beautiful colours of the Rainbow Bridge, one day we will meet again. I love you xxx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

so sorry again for your loss, i was telling my OH about Gloworm last night, its such a sad accident.

RIP Gloworm xxxx


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

malibu said:


> Gloworm - You we're too young too be taken away from us :crying: 3 months old and even though you had a short life, we loved you so much. You we're truly an amazing cat, and I loved you from the moment I saw you, I will never ever forget you, run free and play with Tia in the beautiful colours of the Rainbow Bridge, one day we will meet again. I love you xxx


What happened wasn't Gloworm healthy the other day?

I have lost 2 cats under 4 months and it is very sad and I wonder what they would have looked like when they were grown up.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for the sad loss of your kitten:crying:
To loose one so young is truely heart breaking.

R.I.P Little Gloworm and Have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge. I am sure the mummy cats will take good care of you xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss especially of one so young.
May your spirit play forever free in sunshine at the Bridge little Gloworm.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

RIP little Gloworm xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Merenwenrago said:


> What happened wasn't Gloworm healthy the other day?
> 
> I have lost 2 cats under 4 months and it is very sad and I wonder what they would have looked like when they were grown up.


Gloworm fell off the scratching post yesterday morning, after rushing him to the vets, we we're told he had severe swelling off the brain and we had to put him to sleep :crying:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm so very sorry to hear about little gloworm. this is such an isolated incident but still it can happen. i hope this doesnt put you off of having anymore.
RIP little gloworm


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh my gosh! I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Gloworm, gone way too soon xxx


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of little Gloworm.

Sleep well wee boy, then run free & happy with all your new friends at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

malibu said:


> Gloworm fell off the scratching post yesterday morning, after rushing him to the vets, we we're told he had severe swelling off the brain and we had to put him to sleep :crying:


Don't worry about it, it was a one of kind accident. When odd things happen I write it down as it was their time to go to the rainbow bridge.

Wonder how he got a severe swelling in the brain it is not a big fall. Did he connect with a corner of the cat tree platforms?.

I enjoyed the pictures of gloworm and sad that there won't be anymore :crying:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

RIP little Gloworm xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Run free little one with all our friends xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*r i p little gloworm xxxxx*


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh Im so sorry I missed this post  Sleep well little gloworm, you shone too brightly for this world and now you're a star showing us the way to the bridge. 

Malibu I am so so sorry for your loss. It sounds like a tragic accident. My thoughts and prayers are with you xxxxxx


----------

